# Bình sữa thủy tinh y tế thì có gì ưu việt hơn so với bình nhựa không các mẹ?



## Ruby Do

Xin ý kiến các mẹ, bình sữa thủy tinh y tế thì có gì ưu việt hơn so với bình nhựa không các mẹ? Nhà dùng mấy cái bình sữa nhựa cho bé Sam mà đang tính chuyển sang bình thủy tinh cho tí thay đổi, vì nghe nói thủy tinh bình trông cũng trong và vệ sinh sạch kỹ hơn. Xu hướng của các mẹ có vẻ đang chuộng bình sữa thủy tinh nên em cũng muốn tìm hiểu để mua cho con. Mẹ nào có kinh nghiệm khoản này chia sẻ cho em với?


----------



## Bé Bòn Bon

Cũng tùy thôi mom ơi, mình đang dùng bình nhựa cho con cũng thấy oke lắm mà, vệ sinh sạch sẽ, tiệt trùng hàng ngày là được


----------



## én nhỏ

Chọn bình sữa NUK đi mẹ nó ơi. đa dạng về chất liệu ( PP chuẩn EU, PA, PPSU chuẩn FDA Hoa Kỳ, Thủy tinh y tế cao cấp Borosilicate ) cũng như dung tích, có núm ti dẹt độc quyền ( đa dạng kích cỡ S,M,L dễ dàng lựa chọn núm ti có tốc độ dòng chảy sữa phù hơp nhất với trẻ ) 
- Núm ti dẹt NUK là thiết kế đầu tiên cho trải nghiệm bú tự nhiên như bú mẹ, định hình khung hàm trẻ, không làm răng mọc lệch. 
- Núm ti có chất liệu cả silicone cao cấp, chống oxy hóa, và cao su tự nhiên, dai và bền. 
- Hệ thống van khí Anti-Colic Air System giúp trẻ chống sặc, đầy hơi, đau bụng khi bú
Nhà em toàn dùng bình hãng này cho con thôi


----------



## Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu

én nhỏ nói:


> Chọn bình sữa NUK đi mẹ nó ơi. đa dạng về chất liệu ( PP chuẩn EU, PA, PPSU chuẩn FDA Hoa Kỳ, Thủy tinh y tế cao cấp Borosilicate ) cũng như dung tích, có núm ti dẹt độc quyền ( đa dạng kích cỡ S,M,L dễ dàng lựa chọn núm ti có tốc độ dòng chảy sữa phù hơp nhất với trẻ )
> - Núm ti dẹt NUK là thiết kế đầu tiên cho trải nghiệm bú tự nhiên như bú mẹ, định hình khung hàm trẻ, không làm răng mọc lệch.
> - Núm ti có chất liệu cả silicone cao cấp, chống oxy hóa, và cao su tự nhiên, dai và bền.
> - Hệ thống van khí Anti-Colic Air System giúp trẻ chống sặc, đầy hơi, đau bụng khi bú
> Nhà em toàn dùng bình hãng này cho con thôi


Chị có hình ảnh không cho em xin với ạ?
Bé sơ sinh dùng thoải mái đúng không vậy? chị mua ở đâu


----------



## Chuyên Nguyễn

Các mẹ ơi hôm qua em có mua bình sữa Nuk cho con, sao cái núm có mùi nhựa hay cao su j đó thế á, liệu có phải hàng chuẩn không ạ? có ảnh hưởng gì chất lượng ko các mẹ


----------



## Bình Hòa

Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu nói:


> Chị có hình ảnh không cho em xin với ạ?
> Bé sơ sinh dùng thoải mái đúng không vậy? chị mua ở đâu


Bình sữa NUK thì mua ở đây này mom https://shopee.vn/phanphoianhduong.com.vn 
Phân phối chính hãng đấy ạ. Hàng đảm bảo chuẩn chỉnh luôn. 
Bé sơ sinh thì mom chọn núm ti size S em nghĩ là phù hợp với con nhất, tốc độ dòng chảy chậm, phù hợp cho các bé có sức bú với lượng sữa và tiết tia sữa chậm và ít . Lớn hơn chút thì mom chọn lên size M - tốc độ dòng chảy nhanh vừa, phù hợp cho các bé có sức bú với lượng sữa và tiết tia sữa vừa phải, không quá nhanh, không quá chậm như nhà em 3 tháng thì lên size M. 8 tháng thì đổi lên size L - tốc độ dòng chảy sữa nhanh nhất, phù hợp cho các bé có sức bú với lượng sữa và tiết tia sữa nhanh và nhiều, dùng cho cả tốc độ chảy thức ăn đặc.


----------



## Ruby Do

én nhỏ nói:


> Chọn bình sữa NUK đi mẹ nó ơi. đa dạng về chất liệu ( PP chuẩn EU, PA, PPSU chuẩn FDA Hoa Kỳ, Thủy tinh y tế cao cấp Borosilicate ) cũng như dung tích, có núm ti dẹt độc quyền ( đa dạng kích cỡ S,M,L dễ dàng lựa chọn núm ti có tốc độ dòng chảy sữa phù hơp nhất với trẻ )
> - Núm ti dẹt NUK là thiết kế đầu tiên cho trải nghiệm bú tự nhiên như bú mẹ, định hình khung hàm trẻ, không làm răng mọc lệch.
> - Núm ti có chất liệu cả silicone cao cấp, chống oxy hóa, và cao su tự nhiên, dai và bền.
> - Hệ thống van khí Anti-Colic Air System giúp trẻ chống sặc, đầy hơi, đau bụng khi bú
> Nhà em toàn dùng bình hãng này cho con thôi


Nhà mẹ đang dùng bình chất liệu nhựa hay thủy tinh cho con nhỏ vậy ạ?
Em thì chưa dùng bình sữa NUK bao giờ ạ, dùng mấy loại bình nhựa hãng khác nhưng không được ưng cái bụng cho lắm ạ


----------



## én nhỏ

Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu nói:


> Chị có hình ảnh không cho em xin với ạ?
> Bé sơ sinh dùng thoải mái đúng không vậy? chị mua ở đâu


Đây ạ, em đang dùng bình này cho con đây ạ. Con thích lắm ạ, ngày nào đến giờ uống sữa cũng tìm bình ấn vào tay mẹ thôi, cưng ghê. 
Dùng bình này con bú ko bị sặc cũng không bị buồn ngủ như 1 vài loại khác. Nên em thấy yên tâm lắm ạ


----------



## Tuyết Mai 09

Bé e được 11m rồi ạ, trước đây bé smht, nay e muốn dặm thêm cho bé sữa ngoài, mấy m tư vấn giúp e nên chọn bình bú nào mềm như ti mẹ, và sữa gì tốt, mát ạ. Tại bé e hay bị táo bón ạ 
Tiện đây cho e hỏi, Cún tháng 12 biết làm gì rồi ạ, có Cún nào đi bộ đội rồi chưa


----------



## Mộc San

So với các loại bình sữa thủy tinh thì bình sữa NUK nhẹ nhất so với các loại bình thủy tinh thông thường, độ bền cực cao, khó nứt vỡ, chịu sốc nhiệt đột ngột cao nhất, chịu mức nhiệt lên đến 400 độC nha mom
Còn so sánh cùng hãng NUK thì chất liệu nhựa an toàn hay thủy tinh cao cấp em đều thấy dùng rất thích, đáng tiền dã man luôn. Núm ti có chất liệu cả silicone cao cấp, chống oxy hóa, và cao su tự nhiên, dai và bền. 
Cả 2 loại chất liệu bình sữa này đều thiết kế hệ thống van khí Anti-Colic Air System giúp trẻ chống sặc, đầy hơi, đau bụng khi bú đấy ạ
Bình nhựa hay thủy tinh, con em đều thích hết ạ


----------



## Nguyễn Hoàng Bảo Châu

én nhỏ nói:


> Đây ạ, em đang dùng bình này cho con đây ạ. Con thích lắm ạ, ngày nào đến giờ uống sữa cũng tìm bình ấn vào tay mẹ thôi, cưng ghê.
> Dùng bình này con bú ko bị sặc cũng không bị buồn ngủ như 1 vài loại khác. Nên em thấy yên tâm lắm ạ
> 
> View attachment 7767​


Nhìn đẹp quá, cái bình sữa NUK này em thấy cũng nhiều mẹ review tốt. 
Em đang muốn tìm hiểu để mấy nữa sắm cho em trâu vàng ạ


----------

